# Definition "Spritzgiessmaschine" / "Presse"



## Shadout (7 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wo ich die genaue Definition finden kann ob, bzw. wann es sich um eine Spritzgiessmaschine handelt?
Ich möchte wissen ob bei mir die DIN EN 201 Anwendung finden muss.

Das gleiche gilt im Grunde genommen für das Thema Presse.

Gruß
Shadout


----------



## kpf (7 Dezember 2009)

*zu "Presse"*

Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit ausgiebig mit dem Thema "Pressen" herumgeschlagen, mit dem Ergebnis:
Es gibt KEINE genaue Definition einer Presse!
Damit fällt leider alles unter Anhang IV.9:
Pressen, einschließlich Biegepressen, für die Kaltbearbeitung von
Metall mit Handbeschickung und/oder Handentnahme, deren beim
Arbeitsvorgang bewegliche Teile einen Hub von mehr als 6 mm und eine​
Geschwindigkeit von mehr als 30 mm/s haben können.
"Kalt" in diesem Sinne ist alles, was nicht rotglühend ist, "Bearbeitung" sind alle pressenähnlichen Vorgänge wie Fügen, Stanzen, Bördeln, Prägen, Verstemmen usw..
Und es hilft NICHT, die Maschine einfach Verstemmvorrichtung zu nennen... 

Einschlägige Normen sind z.B. EN 692 (mechanische), EN 693 (hydraulische), EN 13736 (pneumatische Pressen), evtl. auch EN 12622 (hydraulische Gesenkbiegepressen).

Gruß

kpf


----------



## Klopfer (7 Dezember 2009)

Shadout schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wo ich die genaue Definition finden kann ob, bzw. wann es sich um eine Spritzgiessmaschine handelt?
> Ich möchte wissen ob bei mir die DIN EN 201 Anwendung finden muss.
> 
> ...



Mit der SGM kann ich aushelfen also EN 201:

_3.1 Spritzgießmaschine
Maschine für die diskontinuierliche Herstellung von Formteilen
aus Thermoplasten, Duroplasten, thermoplastischen Elastomerenoder,
Kautschuk. Dabei wird plastifizierte Formmasse
durch eine Düse in ein Werkzeug mit einem Hohlraum
eingespritzt, in dem das Formteil seine Gestalt erhält.
ANMER,KUNG: Wird die Formmasse nicht durch eine
Düse in das Werkzeug gespritzt, siehe "EN 289.
Eine Spritzgießmaschine besteht im wesentlichen aus einer
oder mehreren pchließeinheiten, einer oder mehreren Plastifizier-
und/oder Spritzeinheiten, Antrieben und Steuerungen._

Oder die pneumatische Presse EN 13736:

_3.1.13
pneumatische Presse
ortsfeste Maschine, die so konstruiert oder geplant ist, dass zwischen schließenden Werkzeugen, die durch pneumatische Baugruppen linear bewegt werden, Energie für eine Bearbeitungsaufgabe übertragen wird. (z. B. formen von Metall oder teilweise aus Metall bestehender Werkstoffe)_

Hoffe, das hilft etwas weiter 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Shadout (9 Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank.

Tja, eine Presse habe ich nun nicht.
Nur wie bekomme ich heraus ob es sich um eine Spritzgießmaschine handelt?
Wenn es eine Norm zu Spritzgießmaschinen gibt muss doch auch irgendwo definiert sein was ist bzw. worauf diese anzuwenden ist!?


----------



## Klopfer (10 Dezember 2009)

Hmnunja...

was die SGM Norm EN 201 unter einer SGM versteht habe ich ja bereits geschrieben...

Der Anwendungsbereich wird Dir da auch wenig weiterhelfen... aber dennoch:
_
*1 Anwendungsbereich*
Diese Norm behandelt die wesentlichen Sicherheitsanforderungen
an Spritzgießmaschinen für die Verarbeitung von Kunststoff und/oder Kautschuk. Alle Gefährdungen nach Abschnitt 4 werden in dieser Norm behandelt.
Folgende Maschinen sind ausgenommen:
- Maschinen, bei denen die Schließeinheit nur durch Muskelkraft betrieben werden kann
- Maschinen für das Reaktionsgießen (RIM, siehe prEN 1612-1 und prEN 1612- 2)
- Formpressen und Spritzpressen (siehe EN 289)
- Spritzgießmaschinen zum Ansohlen und Spritzgießmaschinen zum Herstellen von Stiefeln mit Textileinlage (siehe prEN 1845).

Die Sicherheitsanforderungen. für das Zusammenwirken zwischen Spritzgießmaschinen und Zusatzeinrichtungen werden festgelegt. Die Sicherheitsanforderungen an Zusatzeinrichtungen werden nicht behandelt.

Diese Norm behandelt nicht die Anforderungen an die Gestaltung einer Absaugeinrichtung.

Die Norm gilt für Spritzgießmaschinen, die nach dem Ausgabedatum
der Norm hergestellt worden sind._ 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben, auch wenn ich es nicht wirklich glaube :-/

Gruß

Alex


----------



## TommyG (12 Dezember 2009)

Mal ein blöder Ansatz:

-Kommt dort Kunststoff rein?
- Geht das Ding/ die Form/ das Werkzeug Auf/ Zu?
- Isses heiß?
- Wird das Polymer in einer Schnecke aufgeschmolzen?
- Wird die Schmelze mit einer Düse eingespritzt?

Wenn alles mit ja beantwortet werden kann, dann ist es eine Spritzgußmaschine

Was für einen Vorteil hättest du, wenn du das Ding als Presse laufen lässt?

Was fürn Zeug läuft durch? Thermo oder Duro- plast?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Shadout (12 Dezember 2009)

@Klopfer
Danke Dir. Genau das habe ich gesucht.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich die Norm erhalten.
Trennende Schutzeinrichtungen vorgeschrieben...

@TommyG
Es ist eine Spritzgießmaschine.  

_Was für einen Vorteil hättest du, wenn du das Ding als Presse laufen lässt?_
Keinen, eher Nachteile. Abgesehen davon ist eine Presse etwas anderes.
Es ist nicht sinnvoll etwas "als etwas laufen zu lassen". Pressen sind Pressen und Kaffemaschinen sind Kaffeemaschinen.
Es schreibt mir ja auch keiner vor die C-Norm haarklein unsetzen zu müssen. Ich kann die Sicherheitsziele auch versuchen auf anderem Wege zu erreichen.
Und da ist der Kmackpunkt: eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung bewirkt anderes als z.B. ein Sicherheitslichtvorhang.
Kommt es zu Verletzungen, die bei normgerechter Ausführung verhindert worden wären, ist schnell von Fahrlässigkeit zu sprechen.
Bei grober Fahrlässigkeit haften wir auch mit Privatvermögen.
_
Was fürn Zeug läuft durch? Thermo oder Duro- plast?_
Duroplast


----------



## Blockmove (12 Dezember 2009)

Also wenn ich mir die Sicherheitsanforderungen an beide Maschinenarten so anschaue, dann ist von dem Gesichtspunkt wohl eher egal. Beides ist wohl Kat.4

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Shadout (12 Dezember 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ..dann ist von dem Gesichtspunkt wohl eher egal..


Eine u.U. gefährliche Einschätzung. Den Unterschied zwichen trennenden und nicht trennenden Absicherungen beachten!
Oder würdest Du dich an einer nur durch einen Lichtvorhang abgesicherten Zentrifuge oder einem Bearbeitungszentrum sicher fühlen?


----------



## Klopfer (12 Dezember 2009)

Shadout schrieb:


> @Klopfer
> Danke Dir. Genau das habe ich gesucht.
> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich die Norm erhalten.
> Trennende Schutzeinrichtungen vorgeschrieben...



Die SGM Norm ist auch eine recht konservativ und betagte Norm. Aber es gilt auch immer der Grnudsatz, gegen mechanische Gefährdungen helfen in erster Linie mechanische Maßnahmen.

Und hier mal noch ein Link, der interessant sein könnte http://www.euromap.org/

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Shadout (14 Dezember 2009)

Klopfer schrieb:


> Die SGM Norm ist auch eine recht konservativ und betagte Norm.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
->
Was ist eine Handsteuerung nach EN 292-2:1991/A1:1995,3.7.8 und 3.7.10?
Sollte ich nicht das Äquivalent im Nachfolger, der 12100-2, finden?


----------



## Klopfer (16 Dezember 2009)

Shadout schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
> ->
> Was ist eine Handsteuerung nach EN 292-2:1991/A1:1995,3.7.8 und 3.7.10?
> Sollte ich nicht das Äquivalent im Nachfolger, der 12100-2, finden?



Der war knifflig 

Guckst Du EN ISO 12100-2 4.8.7 und 4.11.8.

Ist im Grunde genommen der gleiche Inhalt aber etwas anders formuliert.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Shadout (17 Dezember 2009)

Super, vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!
Also das allgemeine was man eh schon umsetzt(en sollte)...

Shadout


----------

